# Watch out when you type!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Someone shared a link to a website where people can submit SMS messages from their smart phones - SMS where the phone did an auto-spelling or auto-correct to the word that was misspelled or when the predictive word (auto-spell) was done. Most of the SMS shared (if not all) are from the iPhone :w00t: 
here are some of them from that website





























I thought that I was the only one who thought that auto-spelling/correcting function that my iPhone provides isn't trust worthy for me :HistericalSmiley: 

Auto spelling happens while I type the first couple of letters (MOST of the time, it completes the word with something(word) that I did not intend to write - when you read the whole sentence, they don't make sense with the word :blink: ) 
or when I type in the whole word, then turns out that I made a typing error because I tapped on the wrong letter, my iPhone automatically detects the spelling mistake and replaces the word with a correct spelled (another word similar to the letters to the mistake that I made), although the word is a word (right spelling), it is mostly not the word that I had in mind. I find that if the word was left without correcting the typing/spelling error, the receiver of the message/reader (human mind) will understand the word that I intended to choose but mis-spelled it due to quick typing error -- rather than having the iPhone to correct the word. 

When I first got my iPhone, every now and there, there HAD to be a message I sent with a word that didn't make sense with the whole sentence (due to the iPhone's auto-correct). I learned that I cannot trust my iPhone to correct or auto spell. Even when I am in a rush or typing very quick, I always reread what i wrote. 

so watch out when you type in these smart phones lol

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: Maybe it should be renamed the "Not so Smart Phone." Thanks for a laugh today. I sorely needed one.:thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL!! I always turn that feature off ... I would end up with weird stuff, too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hv it off lol


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Kat! That's so funny and crazy! 
Makes me really laugh! :thumbsup:

That's because I always turn off that feature, hate it! 
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OHG you could start an international incident w/ an I-phone and not know it!:w00t:
Guess I won't be texting Putin on an Iphone anytime soon!:innocent:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Now I am glad I still have a "dumb" phone !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a friend who was due to deliver her 4th child the Saturday after Thanksgiving. She texted me on Friday, saying that it had just dawned on her that "today would be Sammy's last day of being the baby." (Sammy is her 3 yr old.) I texted her and said, "Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy babying Sammy." Here's the text she received, thanks to the auto correct: "Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy banging Sammy."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> I have a friend who was due to deliver her 4th child the Saturday after Thanksgiving. She texted me on Friday, saying that it had just dawned on her that "today would be Sammy's last day of being the baby." (Sammy is her 3 yr old.) I texted her and said, "Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy babying Sammy." Here's the text she received, thanks to the auto correct: "Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy banging Sammy."


 
OMG ,I almost peed laughing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I downloaded the app '**** you auto correct', it is hilarious. 

Damn You Auto Correct! - Funny iPhone Fails and Autocorrect Horror Stories

I'm sure some of them are 'made up' but are still funny.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is sooooooo funny!!! Mr Smart Phone "ain't" so smart with its spelling!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: I saw those pictures on FB. 
thanks for the laugh, Kat


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

angel's mom said:


> I have a friend who was due to deliver her 4th child the Saturday after Thanksgiving. She texted me on Friday, saying that it had just dawned on her that "today would be Sammy's last day of being the baby." (Sammy is her 3 yr old.) I texted her and said, "Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy babying Sammy." Here's the text she received, thanks to the auto correct: "Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy banging Sammy."


Oh my god I peed too....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have an iphone and ive had alot of weird corrections will try to screenshot if i have more some r really funny .. but its annoying.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Maybe it should be renamed the "Not so Smart Phone."


Oh Sue, with that function, that will make a fitting name LOL 



MalteseJane said:


> Now I am glad I still have a "dumb" phone !:HistericalSmiley:


LOL!! trust me, for *NOT* offering an auto spell or spell correction function, your phone is considered to be the SMARTEST :thumbsup:



angel's mom said:


> I have a friend who was due to deliver her 4th child the Saturday after Thanksgiving. She texted me on Friday, saying that it had just dawned on her that "today would be Sammy's last day of being the baby." (Sammy is her 3 yr old.) I texted her and said, "Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy babying Sammy." Here's the text she received, thanks to the auto correct: *"Take it easy today. Just relax and enjoy banging Sammy."*


too funny 

Oh Lynne, I've been there - not just one time, but MANY times, when I first got my iPhone; except that my incidents were in different conversations / other words.



uniquelovdolce said:


> i have an iphone and ive had alot of weird corrections will try to screenshot if i have more some r really funny .. but its annoying.


haha so I am not the only one who isn't a fan of auto spelling correction that the iPhone offers :HistericalSmiley:
yes, it is annoying when it first happens, but now, when I think about some of the wordings that it fixed for me, I go LOLing hard. I no longer trust my iPhone's auto correction looool


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

lol!! the Iphone does love to spell!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, funny thread! You always make me laugh!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Kat, thanks for the giggles...too funny


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

love it!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
It takes me forever to send a text on my smart iphone. I always have to read it over before I hit send and correct all the help I've had with spelling. :blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

godiva goddess said:


> lol!! the Iphone does love to spell!


lol it sure does 



princessre said:


> You always make me laugh!


awwh really warms my heart to read that :hugging:



njdrake said:


> It takes me forever to send a text on my smart iphone. I always have to read it over before I hit send and correct all the help I've had with spelling. :blink:


lol Jane, with my blackberry (yes 2 phones here for the 2 numbers), I never worried about that
With my iPhone, that is exactly how I was like in the beginning the second I found out that the auto spell is not trust worthy :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kat!

I read this post, just a few days - little too late! blush

Live and learn!

Thanks Kat - you're always on top of things.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Kat!
> 
> I read this post, just a few days - little too late! blush
> 
> ...


Glad to see you post, Allie 
hugs
Kat
ps. awwh I live and learn every single day too. Everyday is a learning lesson for me, so you aren't alone in this


----------

